# 2007 picture review



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

this year i did my fair share of exploring around the southeast michigan region and found some great new spots. we have plenty of resources both warmwater and coldwater you just gotta put in scouting time. here are a few pictures of some fish and scenery, hopefully you all enjoy them.

a shot from jan 1, 2007









maybe the first brown trout caught in oakland county in 2007?









a feb. fish









april brown









after the trouting tapered off down here, i enjoyed fishing for bronze on the huron, raisin and shiawassee in between trips up north. definitley will be doing more local bronze prospecting next summer.


















continued below


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

trout fishing down here picked back up by late august










so did the pike fishing









cleaned up on the paint towards the end of september. im glad i found some sweet new water and will be going back for the ones that got away.









found some cool spots like this on one of our local rivers









decent pike fishing continued into november.









wrapped it up with some december browns


















so, um, there you have it. southeast michigan has tons of decent fishing. from the raisin watershed in the south to the shiawassee towards the north and in between there is more than enough water for years of exploring. plus we have all of these darned lakes too, i think we have it good.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Hey man, nice pictures all the way around.

I gotta tell 'ya though, most guys use the fly rod for trout and the spinner for pike, you seem to have it backwards!!!

Nice fish, way to get out there instead of just thinking or talking about it!


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice pics. I've been interested in fly fishing for pike. ive tried it a few times in some smaller lakes with no success. just wondering where you go and what time of year is best. I always assumed spring and fall would be the best time to target them since they are feeding hard during those times. feel free to PM me if you dont want to post a reply. Thanks..


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

sport - flyfishing for pike is pretty basic. i use a 7wt rod and tie about 3-4 feet of stiff 12# test on the fly line. for the most part i keep a floating line on my reel. the fly selection hasnt made a difference, but usng a loop knot has. my hookups have increased since i started tying on my flies with a loop. as far as the best times to flyfish for them, in rivers they will bite all year long but in lakes they seem to leave the shallows (under 10') by late june. i dont fish deep with a flyrod so thats when i switch to other tactics to keep fishing for them. some places to try are any of the lakes along the clinton, huron and rouge. also the river stretches of those rivers plus the shiawassee and raisin have decent numbers of pike.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

thanks. ill give it a try again this year..


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

some nice looking pic's!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

nice job! great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Also, try targeting pike in the shallows of lakes. Newburgh lake has some nice pike in it, and they ambush prey along the slop lines. Throw bunny leeches, decievers, and clousers. Personally, my fave fly for pike is a dahlberg diver.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 20, 2007)

that was a great post! almost like reading a kids book with BETTER pics! bravo


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Pic of hot shottin' the Huron. We all love pics! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------

